#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Vishwakarma Institute of Technology, Pune*
*VIT Pune Year of Establishment: 1983.

VIT Pune Affiliation: Autonomous Institue.

VIT Pune Admission: MHCET.

Connectivity:
Vishwakarma Institute of Technology (VIT) has a good location in terms of accessibility, but not in terms of locality. It is located in Bibvewadi, towards the southern extreme of Pune and is a 5-7 minute climb from the main road where the PMT buses drop you. 

VIT Pune Cut Off 2013-2014: Last Cut Off admitted through MHCET was around 133 Marks.

VIT Pune Branches In Engineering:
Computer EngineeringChemical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringInformation TechnologyInstrumentation EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMechanical Engineering (Sandwich)Mechatronics EngineeringProduction EngineeringVIT Pune Fee Structure For Engineering 2013: Total Fee INR 88,880/- Per Year.

VIT Pune Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013: Fee INR 58,500/- Per Year.

Placement 2013:
Placements are provided to the deserving graduates. Leading companies of India visit the campus for recruitment process.
Average salary offered is 3.91 L p.a. and highest salary offered is 11.30 L p.a.
*

*Other Facilities:
*Institute has Wi-Fi enabled campus with excellent architected infrastructure that includes facilities such as central library, common room, labs, medical facility, cafeteria, parking area, sports ground, gymnasium, air conditioned auditorium, etc which creates an academic environment for students.

*Attendance :*
Vishwakarma Institute of Technology (VIT) is very strict in terms of attendance. 70-75% is considered okay, but anything below this, and you have to pay a heavy fine, and may even be detained.


*Crowd:*
The crowd is united, and exhibit good teamwork, and discipline. The college is good for extracurriculars, and has good support for sports. High cutoffs mean you'll be meeting a lot of top scorers and rankers here, but not necessarily only nerds as the crowd shows great interest in music, sports & entertainment as well.


*Hangouts :*
There's nothing really close to the college worth paying a visit. Students can mostly be found at any of the hangouts like Sufi, cyber cafe, Kalyan bhel, or City pride at Satara road.


*Canteen:*
Canteen is very okay, and the students say that the quality has come down considerably. Quantity is low, when you take the prices into account. At least it's spacious.
Festivals:
Vishwakarma Institute of Technology (VIT) hosts its technical fest called Melange towards the end of January. The Sports fest, Vishwakarandak, is held in December.

*Address:
*666, Upper Indiranagar,
Bibwewadi,
Pune, Maharashtra,





  Similar Threads: Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune b-tech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel ,campus facilities Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities M S Ramaiah Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities P E S Institute of Technology Bangalore btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Vishwakarma Institute of Technology Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

